# Famous people who play D&D.



## warlord (Mar 10, 2005)

In talking to my brother trying to explain D&D was cool I brought up that Vin Diesel plays it. He then said Vin was a nerd. So I'm just wondering is there any other famous people who play D&D?


----------



## Richards (Mar 10, 2005)

Robin Williams and Wil Wheaton both play D&D.

Johnathan


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Mar 10, 2005)

Sounds like your brother would think anyone who plays is a nerd.

Just call him an a  muncher and move along.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Mar 10, 2005)

Mike Meyers used to.

But Robin Williams?  I knew he was a fan of Diablo II in his trailer between takes on set, but D&D? You sure on this?

The voices he could do! What a DM he'd make


----------



## francisca (Mar 10, 2005)

Steel_Wind said:
			
		

> But Robin Williams?  I knew he was a fan of Diablo II in his trailer between takes on set, but D&D? You sure on this?



I remember reading he was a warhammer fan(atic).


----------



## rvalle (Mar 10, 2005)

I heard he played Dark Age of Camalot as well. Seeing how hyper he usually is he probably does all of them at once.


We figure Peter Jackson has a 20th level Wizard tucked way somewhere.



rv


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Mar 10, 2005)

rvalle said:
			
		

> I heard he played Dark Age of Camalot as well. Seeing how hyper he usually is he probably does all of them at once.
> 
> 
> We figure Peter Jackson has a 20th level Wizard tucked way somewhere.
> ...




Have you looked at a picture of him?  I'm sure it's a OD&D Hobbit he's got tucked away.


----------



## Henry (Mar 10, 2005)

If he thinks D&D is a "nerd's activity", remind him that it's a fairly prevalent pastime among U.S. soldiers. It's also not that long ago when (according to Dave Arneson, that is) that most Nuclear subs had a D&D group stationed on them.


----------



## Sunderstone (Mar 10, 2005)

Lexa Doig (Andromeda)


----------



## shaylon (Mar 10, 2005)

I have heard that Curt Shilling, the professional baseball player, is an avid D&D as well as everquest fan.  

I would be interested to see your brother call Vin a nerd to his face!  

-Shay


----------



## kenobi65 (Mar 10, 2005)

shaylon said:
			
		

> I have heard that Curt Shilling, the professional baseball player, is an avid D&D as well as everquest fan.




I've never heard that Schilling plays RPGs, but he *is* the owner of Multi-Man Publishing, which has taken over the publishing of the classic wargame Advanced Squad Leader.


----------



## whydirt (Mar 10, 2005)

Henry said:
			
		

> If he thinks D&D is a "nerd's activity", remind him that it's a fairly prevalent pastime among U.S. soldiers. It's also not that long ago when (according to Dave Arneson, that is) that most Nuclear subs had a D&D group stationed on them.



What, soldiers can't also be nerds?


----------



## CarlZog (Mar 10, 2005)

warlord said:
			
		

> In talking to my brother trying to explain D&D was cool I brought up that Vin Diesel plays it. He then said Vin was a nerd. So I'm just wondering is there any other famous people who play D&D?




What if being a nerd is the very reason you're famous? Does that count?

http://www.syncmag.com/article2/0,1759,1763275,00.asp


----------



## shaylon (Mar 10, 2005)

Of course this info is unconfirmed, but reports of famous people who game are all over the net.  Obviously this isn't all D&D gaming, but gaming nonetheless.  I was looking for the Curt Schilling interview I read on Allakhazam.com where he discussed EQ and D&D, but I cannot find it yet.  If I find it, I will post that as well.

pasted...
There was a topic about famous people who play role-playing games. I was surprised at the confirmed ones. Probably the best known gamer is Robin Williams. It's a confirmed established fact that he plays Warhammer, Cyberpunk 2020, and used to play GURPS. Wil Wheaton (err, Wesley Crusher from a long time ago?) plays D&D3E, posts to RPG.net from time to time, coded his own website in php, and is a strong Libertarian. Claudia Christian from Babylon 5 is probably the most famous LARPer (live action). Jaques Villeneuve, the CART racecar driver, GMs Shadowrun. Curt Schilling, world series winning MLB pitcher, is a rabid wargaming fan--he even bought an ailing company and delayed a Spring Training in order to finish research on Dutch and Polish WW2 vehicles. The 'short guy' on Ally Macbeal plays Birthright. Michael Stipe sang about Rifts and one guy from Weezer talked D&D a while back in an interview, even describing his character. Vin Diesel is a confirmed gamer. Others who may game or may have gamed in the past: George R.R. Martin, Kobe Bryant, Lexa Doig, Tim Zahn, Andy Richter, Courteney Solomon, Justin Whalen, Joss Whedon, Drew Carey, Henry Thomas, Kevin Smith and Jason Mewes, Tom Morello, Matt Groening, Mike Myers, Bobby McFerrin, Jon Spencer... 
end pasted...

-Shay


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 10, 2005)

whydirt said:
			
		

> What, soldiers can't also be nerds?



Of course they can!  Just ask my furry, anime-watching roleplaying friends.


----------



## shaylon (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey I found that Schilling article.

http://everquest.allakhazam.com/news/sdetail91.html

Hope this helps...

-Shay


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Mar 10, 2005)

Joe Strazynski (sp?) of B5 played Call of Cthulhu once, and did the foreward to the d20 B5 game.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Mar 10, 2005)

shaylon said:
			
		

> Claudia Christian from Babylon 5 is probably the most famous LARPer (live action). Jaques




Where's that info from?


----------



## shaylon (Mar 10, 2005)

MrFilthyIke said:
			
		

> Where's that info from?




Unfortunately, not an entirely reliable source.  I found it on a blog but it wasn't linked to the original site.

Here is the address of where I read it.  You will find it at the bottom.
http://kevynwight.diaryland.com/020404_55.html

Although googling her name with Larp yielded these, so I would say it is accurate info.
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Claudia+Christian+LARP

Take Care,
-Shay


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Mar 10, 2005)

Ed Robertson of the band Barenaked Ladies.

Okay, so he is not universally famous, but they are (IMO) a good band.

As far as the actors go, according to "30 Years of Adventure" it seems pretty common for actors and movie people to be gamers.

DM


----------



## Darkness (Mar 10, 2005)

Does Bill Gates game (or used to)? I forgot.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 10, 2005)

Golly, Darkness.  We've all forgotten everything.  Socrates taught that universal knowledge is inside all of us, but we just don't remember any of it.  So we ask each other questions in the Socratic method in order to tease the Truth out of us.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 10, 2005)

Or we enlist the aid of Google.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 10, 2005)

Pfft, Google.  Google gives me this


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Mar 10, 2005)

wolf70 said:
			
		

> As far as the actors go, according to "30 Years of Adventure" it seems pretty common for actors and movie people to be gamers.




David X Cohen of Futurama said most of the writers gamed, even kept copies of
the game at the workplace for info/quotes/inspiration.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 10, 2005)

It gave me a link about "Bill Gates & Conan."






Unfortunately, it was just Conan O'Brien.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 10, 2005)

So Google doesn't give any obvious references to Bill Gates playing D&D?

All the better!


----------



## AuroraGyps (Mar 10, 2005)

Ming Na from ER mentioned she used to play D&D... in HS I think.


----------



## Jeff Wilder (Mar 10, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Does Bill Gates game (or used to)? I forgot.



I know Bill Gates plays low-limit hold'em.  (I've been at a table with him.  Not a very good player.)  I've never heard of him playing RPGs, though.  But, I mean, he _is_ the uber-nerd.  Would anybody be surprised to learn that he _has_ played, at the very least?


----------



## Talvisota (Mar 10, 2005)

Actually, I would be surprised if Gates ever played anything of the sort; I don't think it fits his style.  Escaping reality is not what I see as a drive for him.  In fact, he is probably too obsorbed with reality to make that necessary leap (the one we all enjoy so much!) into an RPG game.


----------



## TheBadElf (Mar 10, 2005)

We can add George R.R. Martin to the confirmed list; I'm too lazy to track it down right now, but I've seen at least one interview with him in which he talks about playing in a superhero campaign that was ths inspiration for the Wild Cards anthology series.  IIRC his character was the Great and Powerful Turtle.


----------



## Keeper of Secrets (Mar 10, 2005)

I guess it is not too far out of th question to assume that celebrities (or anyone) under the age of 40 has had some experience with RPGs.  I know a lot of people who are not gamers really but they have had some exposure to the game in junior high or high school and had fun or appreciated it a little bit. 

I feel sorry for any avid gamer who is really famous who wishes they could go to a convention and just play without being swamped with fans or who not let them get any gaming done.  If Robin Williams wants to go to a Warhammer tourny then he is kind of out of luck if he expects to just be able to play and have a good time.


----------



## johnsemlak (Mar 10, 2005)

Is R.A. Salvatore famous enough (or just too obvious)?  Robert Jordan as well.

I would think most fantasy novelists nowadays have had some exposure to gaming.


----------



## Bonzi (Mar 10, 2005)

Matthew Lillard used to game, not sure if he still does or not.


----------



## francisca (Mar 10, 2005)

I believe Robert Asprin, and others involved with getting Thieve's World off the ground gamed together.  Can't recall where I saw that, however.  So consider it rampant speculation.

UPDATE: Confirmed.  In the forward to the original Thieve's World Boxed set Asprin talks about what he learned as a gamemaster, and how it influenced the TW project.

It also just dawned on me that one of the reasons I love that set so much: the authors.  Asprin, Abbey, Offutt, and Poul Anderson all contributed to the work.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Mar 10, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Golly, Darkness.  We've all forgotten everything.  Socrates taught that universal knowledge is inside all of us, but we just don't remember any of it.  So we ask each other questions in the Socratic method in order to tease the Truth out of us.




Socrates didn't have as much to learn.


----------



## Dinkeldog (Mar 10, 2005)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> Is R.A. Salvatore famous enough (or just too obvious)?  Robert Jordan as well.
> 
> I would think most fantasy novelists nowadays have had some exposure to gaming.




I would think so, too.  Raymond Feist's Magician books were taken directly from his Midkemia campaign, as legend goes.


----------



## diaglo (Mar 10, 2005)

Bonzi said:
			
		

> Matthew Lillard used to game, not sure if he still does or not.




he is the SLC Punk.


----------



## Ry (Mar 10, 2005)

Didn't Spielburg use to play?  He was going to put it in E.T. except TSR was dumb and wanted to charge him lots of money.


----------



## Steverooo (Mar 10, 2005)

shaylon said:
			
		

> Claudia Christian from Babylon 5 is probably the most famous LARPer (live action).




She played some RPG, too.  It wasn't D&D, it was something you've probably never heard of...  It used to be advertised on her web site (but it's no longer there, I just checked).  It has probably gone belly-up.  Still, she GMed it, at some Con...


----------



## VorpalBunny (Mar 10, 2005)

Stephen Colbert from The Daily Show was a BIG D&Der back in the day...

http://pc.gamespy.com/pc/dungeons-dragons-online/537989p1.html


----------



## NewJeffCT (Mar 10, 2005)

VorpalBunny said:
			
		

> Stephen Colbert from The Daily Show was a BIG D&Der back in the day...
> 
> http://pc.gamespy.com/pc/dungeons-dragons-online/537989p1.html




I've heard D&D mentioned in passing on the Daily Show a few times...so, I'd imagine at least 1 or 2 of their main writers has played.


----------



## Mr. Lobo (Mar 10, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Pfft, Google.  Google gives me this




Thanks, man.

Loved it!

Strength  3...he's such a pantywaist

ROFLMAO


----------



## BlackMoria (Mar 10, 2005)

Andre Norton played OD&D.  The novel "Quag Keep', was inspired by a OD&D campaign in which Andre Norton was participating.


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 10, 2005)

The 30th aniversary book has a bunch of testimonials...this includes Stephen Colbert, Will Weaton, David X Cohen, that barenaked ladies guy and of course Vin Deisel who have already been mentioned.  The general impression is that a lot of people in both software and entertainment have some exposure.

But, I am not feeling very Socratic today, and the inner collective memory is not of much help.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 10, 2005)

Dinkeldog said:
			
		

> Socrates didn't have as much to learn.



Well, _he_ would've disagreed with you, but he's dead now so who cares?


----------



## Hurtfultater (Mar 10, 2005)

Talvisota said:
			
		

> Actually, I would be surprised if Gates ever played anything of the sort; I don't think it fits his style.  Escaping reality is not what I see as a drive for him.  In fact, he is probably too obsorbed with reality to make that necessary leap (the one we all enjoy so much!) into an RPG game.




Bill Gates plays contract bridge with Warren Buffet as his partner.  No kidding.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 10, 2005)

Mr. Lobo said:
			
		

> Thanks, man.
> 
> Loved it!
> 
> ...



Not that that's anything new, now...

No problem.


----------



## punkorange (Mar 10, 2005)

d&d specifically may not have been in the ET movie, but they ARE playing a role playing game at the first of the movie.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Mar 10, 2005)

Hurtfultater said:
			
		

> Bill Gates plays contract bridge with Warren Buffet as his partner.  No kidding.




They probably play for $1 a game.... like the Duke brothers in "Trading Places"


----------



## KaosDevice (Mar 10, 2005)

From what I remember from a brief email exchange with George RR Martin (what a really nice guy btw.) he and his gang of misfits played ye olde Superworld back in the day.


----------



## Odhanan (Mar 11, 2005)

From a French website obviously (but only the names interest you I guess):

Jason Alexander (Seinfeld) 
Bare Naked Ladies (groupe) 
Jeff Bezos (PDG d'Amazon.com) 
BillyZeKick (groupe) 
Biohazard (groupe) 
Steven Brust (auteur) 
Bruce Campbell (Evil Dead) 
Claudia Christensen (Babylon 5) 
River Cuomo (chanteur de Weezer) 
Vin Diesel (The Fast and the Furious, Pitch Black, Il faut sauver le soldat Ryan, Voix du Geant de Fer) 
Lexa Doig (Andromeda, Jason X) 
Dream Warriors (groupe) 
Emilio Estevez (Young Guns, Stakeout, The Outsiders) 
Lou Ferrigno (L'Incroyable Hulk) joue à Warhammer 
James Franco (Freaks and Geeks) 
C.S. Friedman (auteur) 
Bill Gates (Microsoft) 
Matt Groenig (createur des Simpsons et de Futurama) 
GWAR (groupe) 
Peter Jackson (de Bad Taste au Seigneur des Anneaux) 
Matthew Lillard (Scooby Doo) 
George Lucas (Est-il besoin de le présenter ?) 
Craig McCracken (createur Power Puff Girls, Dexter's Lab) 
Marcy Playground (groupe) 
Metallica (groupe) 
Jason Mewes (Mallrats, Clerks, Dogma, Chasing Amy, Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back) 
Mike Meyers (Wayne's World, Austin Powers, etc.) 
Tom Morello (guitariste de Rage Against the Machine) 
Todd Pratt (joueur de baseball des New York Mets) 
Sam Raimi (réal. Spiderman, Evil Dead, Hercules, Xena, etc.) 
Rush (groupe) 
Michael Sheard (Mr Bronson de Grange Hill, Admiral Ozzel de Star Wars) 
Stephen Lea Sheppard (The Royal Tenenbaums, Freaks and Geeks) 
Armin Shimmermann (Deep Space 9, Buffy) 
Kevin Smith (Mallrats, Clerks, Dogma, Chasing Amy, Jay & Silent Bob Strike Back) 
Jon Spencer (Blues Explosion et Boss Hogg bands) 
Steven Spielberg (Est-il besoin de le présenter ?) 
Quentin Tarantino (Reservoir Dogs, Pulp Fiction, etc.) 
Jacques Villeneuve (champion du monde de F1) 
Wil Wheaton (Star Trek TNG, Stand By Me) 
Joss Whedon (Buffy et Angel) 
Robin Williams


----------



## ThirdWizard (Mar 11, 2005)

Sitting at a table with Robin Williams, Matt Groenig, Craig McCracken, Bruce Campbell, and with Joss Whedon and Steven Spielberg co-DMing would allow me to die happy.


----------



## kenobi65 (Mar 11, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Does Bill Gates game (or used to)? I forgot.




There was an article in The Onion in '97 entitled, "Bill Gates Grants Self 18 Dexterity, 20 Charisma".  It contained a copy of "his" character sheet; the whole article was a scream.

Unfortunately, it's old enough that you have to be subscribed to The Onion's "premium content" to retrieve it now. 

Still, it's probably proof that at least one of the writers of The Onion played D&D at one point.


----------



## Blair Goatsblood (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't consider him to be famous, but ervry time I look at a magazine rack I see his ugly mug, so I guess he counts.... I know the singer of Lamb of God and he's a Vampire player.

Also, this is very very far frorom famous, but Matt who used to play bass for gore metal band Exhumed (hey..they're famous if your into underground metal) is a huge gamer geek and wrote some material for All Flesh Must Be Eaten, and has had opportunities to work on Call of Cthulhu sourcebooks.

John Spencer?!?! Weird!


----------



## Macbeth (Mar 11, 2005)

MrFilthyIke said:
			
		

> David X Cohen of Futurama said most of the writers gamed, even kept copies of
> the game at the workplace for info/quotes/inspiration.



That would explain the episode with Gary Gygax in it.

"I'm..."(Rolls 1d4+1d6)"Happy to meet you." - Gary Gygax, Futurama Episode: Anathology of Interest

"Here, take mt +1 Axe." - Gary Gaygax, same episode

"I'm a 12th level Vice President" - Al Gore, same episode.


----------



## Vonlok The Bold (Mar 11, 2005)

Had he lived longer I'm sure that Mark Bolan(aka T. Rex) would have played.  Most people know 

He was a huge Lord of the Ring fan, and initially wouldn't have any references in his songs of anything that was even close to the 20th century.  His original bass player also took the name Took after the Pippen from Lord of the Rings.

Supposedly he and his girlfriend painted a dragon on their living room wall.  The dragon came alive and would have eaten them, had Bolan not cast some spells on it.  That was before he was really into drugs too.

Just look at these lyrics.



*[size=+1]DRAGON'S EAR[/size]* 

Dragon's ear and druid's spear 
Protects you while the *Dworns are here 
The winds of wrath chill cold the cloth 
That drapes her shape from fangs of fear 

I love you my love 
Please taketh this heart which I bear 
O heal my sorrow 
Weareth my arms like a charm 
Through the dales of your doom 

Our lives are merely trees of possibilities. [size=-1](*Dworn-Machinery of war, a bronze frame with wheels of white ivory and the horns of a gazelle for steering, so sayeth Agadinmar.)[/size] 



*[size=+1]THE WIZARD[/size]* 

Walking in the woods one day 
I met a man who said that he was magic 
Wonderful things he said 
Pointed hat upon his head 
Knew why people laughed and cried 
Why they lived and why they died Shadows followed him around 
He walked the woods without a single sound 
Golden eagles at his door 
Cats and bats played on the floor 
Silver sunlight in his eyes 
The wizard turned and melted in the sky

*Suneye*

Love you Oh girl I do
Love you
Come the sun
See it run
Across the sky
Cosmic eye
Is for you
And no one else
Love you Oh girl I do
Love you
Come the sun
See it run
Across the sky
See it cry
For you
And no one else
Tree wizard puretongue
The digger of holes
The swan king
The Elf lord
The eater of souls
Lithon the black
The rider of stars
Tyrannosaurus Rex
The eater of cars. 

The guy was singing about Elf Lords, Druids, Wizards, and Dragons.  Had he lived I have no doubt that he would have been a hard core D&D gamer.


----------



## hero4hire (Mar 11, 2005)

shaylon said:
			
		

> . The 'short guy' on Ally Macbeal plays Birthright.
> -Shay




Of course! He starred in Dragonslayer!


----------



## hero4hire (Mar 11, 2005)

ThirdWizard said:
			
		

> Sitting at a table with Robin Williams, Matt Groenig, Craig McCracken, Bruce Campbell, and with Joss Whedon and Steven Spielberg co-DMing would allow me to die happy.




I dunno..I am sure I'd have to kill _someone's_ character....


----------



## kolvar (Mar 11, 2005)

Terry Pratchett played OD&D till some mothers he tried to convince that the game, their kids where playing, was harmless, raped the dungoen (his words). They actually conceded, or so he says.


----------



## RBB (Mar 11, 2005)

*Famous people who play*

Paul Dini, my favorite writer from Batman: the Animated Series (and lots of other animated shows), used to write for the D&D cartoon. So I would be surprised if he hadn't played.

OK, I'm surprised.


----------



## reanjr (Mar 11, 2005)

Jeff Wilder said:
			
		

> I know Bill Gates plays low-limit hold'em.  (I've been at a table with him.  Not a very good player.)  I've never heard of him playing RPGs, though.  But, I mean, he _is_ the uber-nerd.  Would anybody be surprised to learn that he _has_ played, at the very least?




From what I hear, Bill Gates is extraordinarily competitive at everything.  It doesn't seem to me that a cooperative, literally pointless game would be his thing.


----------



## Jupp (Mar 11, 2005)

Francois M. Froideval who wrote the absolutely brilliant "Black Moon Chronicles" comics series. IIRC EGG did have a game in Froidevals campaign at one time.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Mar 11, 2005)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I dunno..I am sure I'd have to kill _someone's_ character....




I think Robin Williams would be the best DM of the group with his ability to do voices:  every major NPC would be memorable.  And, he seems pretty nimble-minded... so, he could just take it in stride when his players did something unexpected (not that that ever happens...) and he would just adapt.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Mar 11, 2005)

KaosDevice said:
			
		

> From what I remember from a brief email exchange with George RR Martin (what a really nice guy btw.) he and his gang of misfits played ye olde Superworld back in the day.




I've heard that, too.  I'm dying waiting for the next book in the Song of Fire & Ice series.  

I feel sorry about what Amazon has done to him, though, by continually posting a release date for his book when neither Martin, nor his publisher, has announced a release date.


----------



## diaglo (Mar 11, 2005)

punkorange said:
			
		

> d&d specifically may not have been in the ET movie, but they ARE playing a role playing game at the first of the movie.





they are playing Tunnels & Trolls in the movie.

although, the actors played D&D when not on camera.

get the 20th anniversary DVD for more info.


----------



## Darmanicus (Mar 11, 2005)

ThirdWizard said:
			
		

> Sitting at a table with Robin Williams, Matt Groenig, Craig McCracken, Bruce Campbell, and with Joss Whedon and Steven Spielberg co-DMing would allow me to die happy.




I wonder if Bruce Campbell and Sam Raimi played in the same group? Seems likely.


----------



## Belen (Mar 11, 2005)

Michael Shanks (Daniel Jackson SG-1, husband to Lexa Doig)

Nathan Fillion (Firefly, Mal Reynolds)  He actually played Gurps at Dragon Con last year.
Nicholas Brenden (Buffy)
Emma Caufield (Buffy)
Alyson Hannigan (Buffy)
Alexis Denisof (Angel)


----------



## Aesmael (Mar 11, 2005)

As far as authors go, I reinforce the mentions of Feist and GRRM. Apparently Feist played in Midkemia, he did not run it. And Martin's first attempt at running the Superworld game was a bust because all the other players were authors and picked the plot to quickly (so he says at the beginning of the reissued Wild Cards 1).

To add to the list of authors, I am told from this forum that Erikson plays GURPS. The Three Seas setting for R. Scott Bakker's _Prince of Nothing_ series grew out of an old D&D game he run (not sure if it was 2nd or 1st ed). Currently on the Three Seas forum there is a section concerned with devising/converting a role playing system to allow play in it. Not sure how they are going because I did not ask for in on it and that section of the site is for the rpg group only. (Yes, Bakker was part of the discussion of this, although he was approached by the fans)

Alastair Reynolds at the very least knows _of_ the game even if he does not play, judging by the fairly direct reference to it in the novella _Diamond Dogs_, in which the characters confront a truly nasty dungeon that I would love to base one of my own on.

But are any of these people actually cool? Or even qualifying as famous in the eyes of your brother? I believe I have not helped.


----------



## kenobi65 (Mar 11, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Nathan Fillion (Firefly, Mal Reynolds)  He actually played Gurps at Dragon Con last year




My friends Jae and Cynthia were playing a GURPS Firefly game at GenCon SoCal in December, and Nathan sat in with them for a while (playing River!)

Here he is:


----------



## Odhanan (Mar 11, 2005)

> Francois M. Froideval who wrote the absolutely brilliant "Black Moon Chronicles" comics series. IIRC EGG did have a game in Froidevals campaign at one time.




Francois was in fact playing with Gary (Gygax) at some point. Returning to France, he founded the magazine Jeux et Stategie (Games and Strategy), which was the corner stone of the later Casus Belli (the main magazine of RPG in France during years and years, and still now, more or less).


----------



## Kae'Yoss (Mar 11, 2005)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> "Here, take mt +1 Axe." - Gary Gaygax, same episode




(enables raging fanboy mode)

That's "Take my +1 MACE"


----------



## KaosDevice (Mar 11, 2005)

"I've heard that, too. I'm dying waiting for the next book in the Song of Fire & Ice series"

Completely. I'm rereading the whole series now on the hope that when I am done rereading it the new book will be out.

How cool is Nathan Fillion? I would have killed to be at that table, I bet it was a riot.


----------



## NewJeffCT (Mar 11, 2005)

KaosDevice said:
			
		

> "I've heard that, too. I'm dying waiting for the next book in the Song of Fire & Ice series"
> 
> Completely. I'm rereading the whole series now on the hope that when I am done rereading it the new book will be out.
> 
> How cool is Nathan Fillion? I would have killed to be at that table, I bet it was a riot.




Good idea.  The books are so long and there are so many characters, that when I started reading the 3rd book, I had forgotten some of what happened in the first two.  Hopefully, book 5 will be out before my retirement (I'm 38 now...)


----------



## TerraDave (Mar 14, 2005)

*20 year old memory...*

(I can't believe I spaced on this)

I have it on very good authority that *Van Halen * played on the 1984 tour.

They also did not like green M&Ms


----------

